
Wunderlist to Transition to Microsoft Todo - rtkaratekid
https://www.wunderlist.com/blog/join-us-on-our-new-journey/
======
rtkaratekid
Don’t know what sort of userbase they had, but I’m just disappointed that my
list app I used to plan things with family and friends no longer has sync
options and will be owned by Microsoft instead of being just a small, quality
project.

------
bulka
I was starting to like Microsoft, with Github and all.

